# Need home for 2 females, 9 mos old, includes Martins R680 plus extras!



## babyblues (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi! I have 2, female rats, 9 months old that I need a new home for. They are very friendly and smart. Their names are Libra and Lucky. I have them in a Martin's R680 with a large Wodent Wheel and some fleece extras. They will come with 6 months worth of Mazuri blocks plus all of their treats and toys. Even have laminated good and bad food lists....great starter set up!!! I am asking $75 (mainly to recoup some of the cost of the cage).

Libra is a dark grey hooded and Lucky is an Agouti hooded. 

I live in Hobe Sound, FL

Email if interested: [email protected]
Will email pictures!!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Um I would definitely take them if I lived in your country


----------

